# Well systems



## iForgeDesigns (May 15, 2013)

its a completely stupid reference but i saw Kingdom of Heaven a while back and saw them digging a hole in the middle of the desert. and i thought to myself, why? are they digging their graves? 

But sure enough they found water after a certain depth. And then they stoned it from the depth they dug up and made a well and used the well to provide an irrigation system. 

So i was wondering, is it possible to do that now a days? Is it a good idea or completely stupid and i should find another way to build a well? How do you build a well?

Please provide any and all details, spare no detail. Thanks
Cadena - iForgeDesigns


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

In some places in the desert the water table is relatively close to the surface and it is possible to dig a well. As for you digging a well, it depends on the part of the country you live in, and where the water table is. If it is close, say 30-40 ft. you probably could dig one your self, but if you live in my area you would be digging a long time, because my well is about 400 ft. down. If you want a well I suggest that you hire a professional well digger, they have the equipment and know how to get the job done right. I like to do things myself and make primitive weapons and other things, but I wouldn't try to kill a Grizzly Bear with a stick unless I had no other option.


----------



## iForgeDesigns (May 15, 2013)

hehehe thats funny.. i understand. thanks


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

My pleasure my friend I'm glad I was able to lighten your day


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

Our well is 200ft but we hit a perched water table at 60ft. The 60ft water table is not reliable in a drought, the 200ft has never changed, even at the end of 10 years of drought we could pump enough to keep the farm running from that depth.
I could dig an old time soak in the dry creek bottoms or just below a spring and I'd be pretty sure to get a bit of a puddle, probably enough to drink and maybe a bit of stock water. No where near enough to water a garden or run a household with washing machines, showers and flushing toilets. 
I like to dig, always have, love digging trenches and when it's raining heavy you'll find me outside playing in the mud making sure our drainage trenches are spot on....BUT digging at the bottom of a hole I have to lower myself into and then hauling the muck out, no thanks. The deeper you go the harder it gets, mud weighs heavy, really heavy, you'll have to shore the walls and every time you hit a new strata you'll find yourself in new territory. My grandfather was a well digger and the stories he told me over the years would make the hair on the back of your neck stand up......


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

An open well also has the potential to allow contamination of the water table...


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I live in the desert. I have found old hand-dug wells(20' to 30'?) that have water when I have been out hiking. That type well is the oldest and still used in many many places. Like planting your garden using only a stick, it can still be done.


----------

